
Facebook is not worth $33B - abhi3
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/2585-facebook-is-not-worth-33000000000
======
mikro2nd
Missing __[2010] __flare.

------
enjoyitasus
great look-back. Love reading these and putting things into context. you can
only connect the dots looking backward

